

Running up the score: Thoughts on iPad 2 announcement - superchink
http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/oreilly/radar/atom/~3/1Ca-kcMpUy4/apple-ipad2-tablet-competition.html

======
superchink
Couldn't edit link. Actual destination link:

[http://radar.oreilly.com/2011/03/apple-ipad2-tablet-
competit...](http://radar.oreilly.com/2011/03/apple-ipad2-tablet-
competition.html)

